# New Here



## FFEMT1280 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi my name is Scott, this is my first post so I'd thought I'd just share a little bit about myself. I am a volunteer FF/EMT for the Pleasant Valley Fire Department and Rescue Squad in Pleasant Valley, New York. I am also a [aid FF/EMT for Emergency Control at IBM in Poughkeepsie New York. In the Fall of '05 I am going to start my medic classes. Thats it  for now.


----------



## Jon (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FFEMT1280_@Jan 9 2005, 08:28 PM
> * Hi my name is Scott, this is my first post so I'd thought I'd just share a little bit about myself. I am a volunteer FF/EMT for the Pleasant Valley Fire Department and Rescue Squad in Pleasant Valley, New York. I am also a [aid FF/EMT for Emergency Control at IBM in Poughkeepsie New York. In the Fall of '05 I am going to start my medic classes. Thats it  for now. *


 Welcome, Welcome, Welcome

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi!  Welcome, fellow NYer.  Damn, now I'll have to be more careful when I talk about NYS because someone else can confirm or deny my statements... D'OH!  (just kidding... sorta)


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 9, 2005)

Welcome to the group Scott.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FFEMT1280_@Jan 9 2005, 06:28 PM
> * Hi my name is Scott, this is my first post so I'd thought I'd just share a little bit about myself. I am a volunteer FF/EMT for the Pleasant Valley Fire Department and Rescue Squad in Pleasant Valley, New York. I am also a [aid FF/EMT for Emergency Control at IBM in Poughkeepsie New York. In the Fall of '05 I am going to start my medic classes. Thats it  for now. *


 A second Scott with a forum name beginning with "ffemt"...

Pretty soon we'll run this place!   

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction!  


ffemt8978


----------



## MMiz (Jan 10, 2005)

FFEMT1280,

Welcome to the forum!  I saw the post from "Scott" and "FFEMT" and really started to worry that I've fallen a bit behind on reading ffemt8978's posts.

Every Tuesday night we meet at rescuecpt's house for a good 'ole steak dinner.  I'm sure we can squeeze you in.  Just knock on her door and tell her "Chimpie" sent ya   :lol:   

It's good to see ya, and I hope you continue to stick around and post!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 10, 2005)

You didn't mention the Lobster dinner at Jon's on thursday's.

Scott... we welcome you to munchkin land... I mean... EMTLife.com


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 10, 2005)

Lobster and Steak?   *drool*

Hi Scott, I'm new too, It's nice to meet you


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome Scott.


----------



## Jon (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 10 2005, 02:43 AM
> * You didn't mention the Lobster dinner at Jon's on thursday's.
> 
> Scott... we welcome you to munchkin land... I mean... EMTLife.com *


 Whoa....I don't eat shelfish....Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jan 9 2005, 11:14 PM
> * FFEMT1280,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!  I saw the post from "Scott" and "FFEMT" and really started to worry that I've fallen a bit behind on reading ffemt8978's posts.
> ...


 No, seriously... what am I missing here?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 28 2005, 09:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 28 2005, 09:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jan 10 2005, 02:43 AM
> * You didn't mention the Lobster dinner at Jon's on thursday's.
> 
> Scott... we welcome you to munchkin land... I mean... EMTLife.com *


Whoa....I don't eat shelfish....Jon [/b][/quote]
 Then it's suckling pig? cool!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Jan 28 2005, 07:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Jan 28 2005, 07:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Jan 9 2005, 11:14 PM
> * FFEMT1280,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I saw the post from "Scott" and "FFEMT" and really started to worry that I've fallen a bit behind on reading ffemt8978's posts.
> ...


No, seriously... what am I missing here?[/b][/quote]
Just this...



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMTstudent (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi Scott, I am Tami.  I am sorta new here too.  I am currently in EMT school right now... starting my 4th week and loving it.

The people here are great and I love being on this board.  I hope you do too!!!


----------



## runindash05 (Jan 29, 2005)

Just at Tami said, student and loving it.  Enjoy man....

Brandon


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm new here too... and I never introduced myself.  Oh well!  Welcome ffemt#2!


----------



## crazy4ems (Mar 20, 2005)

New to the board.  Hi everybody.  I'm an EMT-A from Indiana.  Close to 3 years on a volunteer service.  "In between paid jobs"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 20, 2005)

Where abouts in Indiana?  I grew up in Evansville.


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FFEMT1280_@Jan 9 2005, 08:28 PM
> * I am also a paid FF/EMT for Emergency Control at IBM in Poughkeepsie New York. *


 Really. Would love to hear tales, and you and Chimp too....

I am a vollie FF/EMT and work at a Fortune 500 Co's World Headquarters as an EMT/Security Officer. Boring, but get paid going EMT rates to NOT do Transport, and NO LIFTING!  



> *In the Fall of '05 I am going to start my medic classes.*


GREAT! I'm Almost finished here in PA, PaRescueEMT is just starting, and sevral others here are going thru. Then we have Medics and EMT-CC's ot the Wazoo :lol:   

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 22, 2005)

Yep, lots of EMS people here w/ security backgrounds.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2005)

How hard is that kind of job to get? It sounds like a good part time job for me while in medic school.


----------



## Phridae (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazy4ems_@Mar 20 2005, 02:07 AM
> * New to the board.  Hi everybody.  I'm an EMT-A from Indiana.  Close to 3 years on a volunteer service.  "In between paid jobs" *


 What is an EMT-A? :blink:


----------



## Jon (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Mar 23 2005, 03:02 PM
> * How hard is that kind of job to get? It sounds like a good part time job for me while in medic school. *


 Not that difficult. Around here there is a large gated retirement community that employs EMTs as gaurds and a QRS. There is a steel mill that has a Fire Dept. and ambulance - Fire Brigade Chief is steel mill employee, but most security guards are "security guard / firefighter / emt" My current job is a fortune 500 Co's headquarters that wants EMTs around for quick response.

There are sevral other plants and factories that require an EMT or First Responder to be onsite 24x7 or 7a-11p. There is a not-so-local gated retirement community that has a nursing home and assisted living wing. They always have an EMT, and the EMT has a golf cart with a box on the back, stars of life, mini-jetstream lightbar, siren, and OXYGEN PLACARD! (More whackerish than a blue-mobile), 

Themeparks hire EMTs thru their security depts.

Malls Hire EMT / Security Guards

Sports fields (small hockey rinks, etc) hire EMTs.

There are opportunities, but you have to look for them.

What is great is that although I do a lot of walking, I don't lift and carry.

Also, don't think you are going to be working on lots of patients. Most of ours are BS (Even the BS ALS calls - non-cardiac chest pain, weakness) but we have had an Arrest, we've had seizures, we've had trauma alert falls, etc. just not OFTEN.

Its a nice part-time gig, a nice job to work going thru school, and a nice place to work and volunteer (if you work 2nd shift, you can vollie on weekdays with your squad)

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2005)

Great, If I ever get a *&^(#% test date, I'll make some calls around town, we have LOADS of gated communities here.

Did you have to get some sort of certification for the security stuff? My brother was one for a while...non-emt, before he became a cop and had to go through some kind of course. I'm sure I'll just have to call and find out the companies requirements. I'm working on 2 degrees at once now, I don't think I have time for another class.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 23, 2005)

Every state has different requirments.  Some require an 8 hour class, some require 16, some 40.  Some don't require any training at all, and that's scares me.  Do a google search for your state and security law and see what you can find.  Or drop me a PM and I'll help if I can.

Be careful, some gated communities are just looking for a warm body to 'man the gate'.  They don't care about any training you might have.  All they want is someone in uniform to give the appearance of security.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll look into it


----------



## EMICT1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi my name is Brad and I am new to EMT-Life.  I have been searching for a place to talk to other EMS minded folks without the extraneous BS that you get in most chat rooms.  I like what I see so far and look forward to getting to know some of you. I am an EMT-P in Kansas and have been away from the field for a while.  Am getting ready to jump back in with both feet so to speak.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to the group Brad.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard to all the new folks. I've been going through one of my busy spells, so haven't been on as much lately as I am sometimes.

Since there are so many new people and everyone seems to be doing re-introductions, I'll add one for myself:

I'm Chris. I'm a volunteer Firefighter and EMT-1 (aka Basic) with the Sierra Madre Fire Department. I've been an EMT for about 3 years now, and a First Responder for a couple years before that. My full-time career is occupational safety and health...currently work in insurance, primarily doing safety inspections for public schools. Have also worked in the petrochemical industry (as a safety trainer and HazMat Safety Officer) and for a newspaper (as their safety guy). At the newspaper, I got to help set-up a First Responder-level medical emergency response team (primarily made up of security personnel) which was my first exposure to EMS. Would love to get back into industrial EMS, but seems to be a rarity around here.

I'm also one of the moderators here on the board and a Red Cross Emergency Response (aka First Responder) instructor (just got home from the final exam night for a class, in fact...one of the reasons I haven't been around as much).

I've lived in California all my life, but my wife's from Indiana and her family's all there, so am there at least a couple times a year.


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMICT1_@Mar 23 2005, 11:55 PM
> * Hi my name is Brad and I am new to EMT-Life.  I have been searching for a place to talk to other EMS minded folks without the extraneous BS that you get in most chat rooms.  I like what I see so far and look forward to getting to know some of you. I am an EMT-P in Kansas and have been away from the field for a while.  Am getting ready to jump back in with both feet so to speak. *


 Welcome Brad.


Jon


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Mar 23 2005, 04:58 PM
> * Great, If I ever get a *&^(#% test date, I'll make some calls around town, we have LOADS of gated communities here.
> 
> Did you have to get some sort of certification for the security stuff? My brother was one for a while...non-emt, before he became a cop and had to go through some kind of course. I'm sure I'll just have to call and find out the companies requirements. I'm working on 2 degrees at once now, I don't think I have time for another class. *


 In PA, to be Joe unarmed guard (no sidearm, no mace, no baton, no taser - I can't play with any of the fun stuff  ) My Co. has a 2-hour course that teaches how they want the job done, but you need no training in PA. PA has Act 235, which lets you carry weapons (gun or not, depends on version of cert).

Anyhoo...


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't think we have that act here Jon. And I don't think I want to do it without training...I'm great at yelling at the kids, but I don't think that would qualify me lol.


As far as intro's, I don't think I ever really did one... so here goes...


My name is Jennifer, I live in Naples, FL, but originally from Long Island, NY. I'm 26, with 2 brats (2 & 4) and married to a deputy. I was in pharmacy but got burned out so went back after the kids got a little older and now getting my AS in EMS, all I have left after this semester is Medic school, which I got into and starts in May. I am an EMT-B, but I don't take the NR until April. Hoping to get a bachelors in Public safety & Administration, but that's later. 
I'm also a CPR instructor and I'm opening a real estate company with my mother in law. (it's ok we like each other, it's my mother I can't stand)
I'm thinking of getting my AS in nursing too, only because the req's are the same, I don't really want to be one. My husband is pushing for it, he's not happy about my decision to work on a rig, but he supports me and knows he has no choice in the matter   
All the degrees are a nice idea, but I'm already addicted to working on the rig so I probably won't have time for it along with everything else. So I'm finishing medic school and then deciding what to do.

By the way, I love this forum and every one here, you guys rock!


----------



## Jon (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Mar 25 2005, 11:51 AM
> * I don't think we have that act here Jon. And I don't think I want to do it without training...I'm great at yelling at the kids, but I don't think that would qualify me lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going thru medic and then getting my RN, then BSN... Why? Because 10 years down the road, after throwing my back out and dealing with more samsonite syndrome than I can handle, I will probably burn out     :unsure: 

This way I can go be a PO'd charge nurse and eat BLS crews for lunch  

Seriously - will give me more flexability, and I could do interfacility critical care (and aeromed) transport and gety paid 2x as much.

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Mar 25 2005, 12:02 PM
> *
> Why? Because 10 years down the road, after throwing my back out and dealing with more samsonite syndrome than I can handle, I will probably burn out     :unsure:
> 
> ...


 I'm thinking along these same lines...but the hectic scheduling etc...might get in the way...

So I wait & see what happens.  <_<


----------

